# No "parking" at Ft. Pickens?



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Had a long walk to find a good spot the other day. My friend decides it would be smarter, rather than dragging all the gear back to the truck at the end of the day, to go and grab the truck and pull of to the side of the road for a sec while I load all the gear in it. Got bitched out by a park ranger (rather rudely I might add. How come every park ranger I meet seems to be an arse?) for "parking". Parking is defined as "leaving the vehicle unattended"? 

Just had to vent and maybe get some other opinions on this...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Look up their federal statute under stopping or parking.
If it doesn't specify stopping temporarily, then you have a legit complaint regarding your comment.
As far as the rangers at ft pickens go, I agree with you.


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Man that would be SO SWEET to "stick it to the man" under a technicality! "Look here mr. !$%[email protected] park ranger, under statute 22a sub section 2, you can PISS OFF!" haha


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Agreed on Rangers being A$$e$*

I got into it with a Ranger in Panama City, guy wanted to talk to me like I was his kid. I told him I am a grown adult, write the ticket or shut up!!! He warned me and let me go!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

since we are on the topic of Parker rangers. i've been goin to Johnsons beach alot lately and its apart of the National seashore and some of the same park rangers as Ft P. but they are super relaxed about everything out there. they dont even really check my year pass. just way you by, dont check anything. At FT P. i was told that my signature on my pass was not me!

i dont get it be an A**hole at Ft P but cool at Johnsons???


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

J0nesi said:


> . but they are super relaxed about everything out there. they dont even really check my year pass. just way you by, dont check anything. At FT P. i was told that my signature on my pass was not me!


 
Sir, im gonna have to ask you to step out of your vehicle, and step into my office. Now, I need you to go ahead and sign your name 10 times please....... Sir, im sorry, I have reason to believe you stole this pass... Your 'I's dont look the same. LMAO


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Sir, im gonna have to ask you to step out of your vehicle, and step into my office. Now, I need you to go ahead and sign your name 10 times please....... Sir, im sorry, I have reason to believe you stole this pass... Your 'I's dont look the same. LMAO


LOL. man i dont get it. whats so important about Ft P. you'd think it was fort knox the way they handle the front gate.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

My nephew got pulled over because he was driving my VW Camper and holding his cigarette the wrong way.. Yea, they're assholes..


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

I go to Johnson Beach 2 or 3 times a week and they want a driver license and my pass no matter who is on the gate. Two of the guys know me & my wife pretty well but still want my license and pass. I have been going out there for 29 years. They used to not hardly check you but about a year ago they must have got a new boss because since then they check every one.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Hot Dog said:


> I go to Johnson Beach 2 or 3 times a week and they want a driver license and my pass no matter who is on the gate. Two of the guys know me & my wife pretty well but still want my license and pass. I have been going out there for 29 years. They used to not hardly check you but about a year ago they must have got a new boss because since then they check every one.


The last time I went to Johnson's Bch... the gent at the gate asked for a second ID when I showed him my pass. I said no sweat and provided the additional ID. The Ranger apologized and said that it was a requirement. Again I didn't mind a bit... makes sense. Friendly, professional, older guy just doing his job. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI, the I.D. along with yearly pass thing was started last year or maybe in 2011.
There are certain gate keepers that will wave me thru as I flash just the yearly pass.
But not all of them. They will wave you thru if they know you and they are alone.
i.e. the other person in the gatehouse might be a Ranger or a boss of some sort.
I call them gate keepers and Rangers because I have never seen an armed gatekeeper nor a gatekeeper doing patrol duties or anything else outside of the gate house.
Leave your vehicle running in neutral with flashers and emergency brake on when loading/off loading.
Then you can honestly say that your not parked, your just loading or off loading.
And you do not see any sign posted against that.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

one of the gate rangers at johnson told me they had to check pass and ID because of a few people who complained because they weren't being checked.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

There is only one ranger that I've run into there that is very polite all the time, and that is Douglas Gary. Super nice guy. Every other ranger I've run into out there has been rude and unhelpful. I lost my dashboard night owl pass, but still had my wallet pass and they wouldn't replace it. The passes are numbered, so I get not being able to replace just one of the two, but they wouldn't even replace them and I had to buy a new night owl pass. It'd be one thing if they were RFID cards or something that had to be replaced, but it's just paper.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

jcallaham said:


> one of the gate rangers at johnson told me they had to check pass and ID because of a few people who complained because they weren't being checked.


They told me too many pass holders were sharing their card with others.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

bigspoon17 said:


> There is only one ranger that I've run into there that is very polite all the time, and that is Douglas Gary. Super nice guy.


 
If its the same dude iam thinking of, yah that guy is cool he always says my name and asks if the fishings been good. 

Everyone else gets this...... :glare:


----------

